# acknowledgement letter question



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

OK so we submitted, and received the acknowledgement letter via email. The letter doesn't mention the bridging visa or anything about bridging visa. It just says it was received and has all the instructions for uploading documents etc. 
Does it normally sat you've been given a bridging visa?


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Does it come in a separate letter? Stressing here


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Was it an email acknowledgement? My BVA was included in that, so if it was a 6-page attachment, the acknowledgement was the first few pages and the BVA the remainder.
If it's not included, I'd contact DIBP to ask about the BVA. I assume VEVO won't tell you anything other than the visa that you're still actively on, so it's probably no help.


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

maggie-may24 said:


> Was it an email acknowledgement? My BVA was included in that, so if it was a 6-page attachment, the acknowledgement was the first few pages and the BVA the remainder.
> If it's not included, I'd contact DIBP to ask about the BVA. I assume VEVO won't tell you anything other than the visa that you're still actively on, so it's probably no help.


Oh god 

Yes it was email acknowledgement. I can't even get vevo to recognise it.

I havnt submitted my part yet as sponsor. Would that be the reason?

This is not helping my anxiety condition


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah my BVA was at the end of the acknowledgement e-mail


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Great. My luck


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

It could be because the sponsor portion isn't attached. Mine wasn't a partner visa, so I'm simply going on what my experience was using the online application system.

I know it's easier said than done, but I'd try not to stress about it at this point. I'd simply call them on Monday to say you've applied onshore from an existing visa and got the acknowledgement but no confirmation that the Bridging Visa has also been granted.

You got through one glitch in the system/process, you can get through another one.


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

kangaroogirl said:


> I havnt submitted my part yet as sponsor. Would that be the reason?


Most probably...until you have all the forms submitted it is not a complete and valid application and therefore they wouldn't issue the bridging visa!


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Valentine1981 said:


> Most probably...until you have all the forms submitted it is not a complete and valid application and therefore they wouldn't issue the bridging visa!


OK, Thank you. I will do it now. I thought I couldn't do it till his part was done.... I hope this is it. I'm actually having a complete meltdown over this. I don't feel like I can handle much more set back.


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

kangaroogirl said:


> I'm actually having a complete meltdown over this.


this is why i did paper and hired someone to do the application for me!!  hopefully the new online system = faster processing!!!


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

You will get it once all forms are submitted. We got ours within half an hour of doing this


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Engaus said:


> You will get it once all forms are submitted. We got ours within half an hour of doing this


Thanks you!! I've just hit submit so now the wait begins. I just feel so scared that he's going to not be able to stay!


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Valentine1981 said:


> this is why i did paper and hired someone to do the application for me!!  hopefully the new online system = faster processing!!!


Yeh.... But I'm a control freak and would be too worried the would screw it up Haha


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

I know it's incredibly stressful - and given you have already had issues I can understand why your stressing BUT now all you have to do is upload your documents and your done 
It felt like a big weight off my shoulders once I did that. I gave myself a break from the forum (amazing how much stress compulsively reading threads can cause!!) and had a nice night out with my partner.

You are in a loving genuine relationship so try not to stress  (easier said than done I know)


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

kangaroogirl said:


> Yeh.... But I'm a control freak and would be too worried the would screw it up Haha


Yeah I totally get that but also they do this for a living and have seen visa's approved and denied so they would know exactly what to include and what's not necessary and just extra stuff for a CO to wade through....

If I'd done it by myself I would have lodged in June 2013 and probably would have been rejected by now (my idea of defacto and DIBP's are somewhat different...at least this way I was told what to provide and I did and someone else got to do all the annoying certification and form filling in


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Engaus said:


> I know it's incredibly stressful - and given you have already had issues I can understand why your stressing BUT now all you have to do is upload your documents and your done
> It felt like a big weight off my shoulders once I did that. I gave myself a break from the forum (amazing how much stress compulsively reading threads can cause!!) and had a nice night out with my partner.
> 
> You are in a loving genuine relationship so try not to stress  (easier said than done I know)


Once I get that BVA letter I can relax - till I see that I'm feeling like he's gonna be leaving the country next week..... It hasn't come through yet


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Ouch. My husband got his with his acknowledgment email and I didn't submit the sponsor stuff online at all. I scanned the form 40sp that I previously printed and filled out because the system kept glitching and freezing on me. I didn't scan it until the next day, but hubby got his BVA within minutes of submitting his application. 

I ended up doing the online sponsor form about a week later to be safe.


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Call DIBP and ask them what's up because it doesn't sound right to me at all. The 40sp came up on the checklist under my name marked as required, but that was after he got his bridging visa so I am not sure if that's the problem or not.


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Star Hunter said:


> Ouch. My husband got his with his acknowledgment email and I didn't submit the sponsor stuff online at all. I scanned the form 40sp that I previously printed and filled out because the system kept glitching and freezing on me. I didn't scan it until the next day, but hubby got his BVA within minutes of submitting his application.
> 
> I ended up doing the online sponsor form about a week later to be safe.


OK. Back to freaking out. Why would this happen to us??


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Are you sure that no attachments came with his acknowledgment letter?

Don't freak out, just like last time there will be a good explanation and they will fix it.


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Star Hunter said:


> Are you sure that no attachments came with his acknowledgment letter?
> 
> Don't freak out, just like last time there will be a good explanation and they will fix it.


Yes positive I've checked.


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

I've looked at the letter and it says the department has not yet determined the validity of the application. 

I'm guessing it's because I ticked "yes" to a question about debt to Australian government departments, Because my husband had to go to the hospital late last year and the insurance company hasn't paid the bill yet because they've requested records which take ages to get from the hospital. 

The bill will be paid but I'm guessing that's why and now it's probably been marked for manual review. 

I just feel sick. If he doesn't get that BVA then he has to leave next week 

It's just not fair.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm not sure that should have been counted as a debt to the Australian government. Maybe I'm wrong, though.


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> I'm not sure that should have been counted as a debt to the Australian government. Maybe I'm wrong, though.


I know 

I debated putting it in but I figured it was best to mention it. It's a public hospital so.... I dunno. I'm just feeling really very crap right now.

Can't think straight to upload these documents. I thought we'd be feeling relief tonight, but no.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

As long as you lodge a valid application, you will get a bridging visa, regardless of any other issues.


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

CCMS said:


> As long as you lodge a valid application, you will get a bridging visa, regardless of any other issues.


What are the criteria for a valid application?


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

CCMS said:


> As long as you lodge a valid application, you will get a bridging visa, regardless of any other issues.


Would the hospital bill make a difference? Would me ticking yes to Australian government debt because of the hospital bill be the reason it's not been automatically deemed valid?

If they don't automatically deem it valid online, how long would it be before they look it over and decide if it's valid?

I'm planning on going in there on Monday and telling them the circumstances and seeing if they can look at it then and there - or is that not a good idea? I'm just panicking because he only has until Saturday before he needs to leave on his ETA.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

I would say that the reason he doesn't have his BVA yet is because it hasn't (yet) been deemed a valid application. My husbands email acknowledgment said it was acknowledged as a valid application. 

I do think it might be because you ticked "yes" to the government debt question. I think you're on the right track with going to their office in person to straighten things out. They can issue a bridging visa on the spot if necessary. Explain to them that your Husband only has a valid ETA until Saturday and that it's vital to get the bridging visa. Also, I think you can include a document to amend mistakes made in the application. Print one of those out, fill it in and take it with you to the office. Ask them if the hospital visit counts as a debt to the government and if they say no, request that they add the document amending your application to your file changing that answer from "yes" to "no". 

Good luck!


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Star Hunter said:


> I would say that the reason he doesn't have his BVA yet is because it hasn't (yet) been deemed a valid application. My husbands email acknowledgment said it was acknowledged as a valid application.
> 
> I do think it might be because you ticked "yes" to the government debt question. I think you're on the right track with going to their office in person to straighten things out. They can issue a bridging visa on the spot if necessary.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you star xx

Yes definitely because it hasn't been deemed valid. The only reason I can think why it wouldn't have been is that question. Everything else is just normal and the same as everyone else's. Let's hope. Thanks x


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Valentine1981 said:


> What are the criteria for a valid application?


The applicant must be in the right location (Australia), pay the correct Visa Application Charge and use the correct application form (internet or paper). And of course there shouldn't be any issues or conditions preventing the applicant from making a valid visa application onshore.

That's pretty much it.

Not sure what the OP's issue is. There are obvious some glitsches in the system.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

So not it's a matter of figuring out why your application is still not valid. Knowing the problem will make it (hopefully) easier to figure out either on your own or by speaking with DIBP.

You know he's on an ETA without a NFS condition, and he's in Australia so that shouldn't be the problem. I assume you've used the right online visa application area for the right subclass, as that's probably difficult to get wrong.

Sorry for an insulting-your-intelligence question, but are you sure you paid the right fee? Didn't transpose a digit or something really easy like that so that you're a few dollars short?

As long as these all check out, I think all you can do is call DIBP tomorrow and explain the issue and what you've already checked, and see what they find from their end.


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

CCMS said:


> The applicant must be in the right location (Australia), pay the correct Visa Application Charge and use the correct application form (internet or paper). And of course there shouldn't be any issues or conditions preventing the applicant from making a valid visa application onshore.
> 
> That's pretty much it.
> 
> Not sure what the OP's issue is. There are obvious some glitsches in the system.


Would ticking "yes" to the question regarding commonwealth debts be considered an issue preventing the applicant from lodging a valid visa application onshore?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

I wouldn't think that would make the application invalid. I think that would only be looked at when making their decision to grant the visa.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Actually, I believe having outstanding debts to the Australian Government is one of the few things that does make your application invalid and will stop processing then and there. Basically, the premise is that if you have the money to pay the partner visa fees, you should have been paying off the debt you owe the government first. But in my experience it's things like tax bills, unpaid fines, things of that nature. I've never heard of medical debt standing in the way. I'm hoping it doesn't.  Even though it's a public hospital, I'm not sure it counts as a Government department for these kinds of purposes.


----------



## danegirl (Sep 15, 2013)

So my partner just submitted the online application and also didn't receive the bridging visa with the acknowledgement email. The email said that the application had been received but not assessed for validity, so maybe this is a new quirk of the online application process? He also answered no to the question about debts to the Australian government, just for reference. 

Kangaroogirl, please keep us updated when you go to Immigration! My partner's visa runs out 15 March so we have a little more time but still not much more.

EDIT: Just checked my partner's email again, and the bridging visa has been granted by a separate email notification!! 

I'm sure it's just the debt to the Australian govenrment question that is holding your application up - so as long as you contact DIBP on Monday, I don't see why it shouldn't be finalised after that!!


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

Sounds like they've changed something in the matrix!! At least there is all of next week to sort out the the problem by talking directly to immigration....While the online system has many advantages,the number of posts by people who have had problems with it makes think that they may have rolled it out a bit too early!! WIth everything visa applicants have to go through already,this additional stress isn't fair!! 
It's also common for people to wait right to the end of their current substantiative visa to lodge and can you imagine how awful that would be if you didn't get the BVA and your previous visa had expired!! NIGHTMARE!!


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm one of the lucky ones who had no problems at all and who found the process easy. I think they perhaps didn't iron out all the wrinkles in the process before introducing it, or they didn't take into account how different partner visas are from other visas. I know that other visas have been offered online for a while with a lot of success (seemingly) so maybe they didn't put enough thought into how that process could translate to partner visas, and just assumed the current system would work for partner visas as well as other visas. I think the earlier 60 file limit might have been a reflection of that, because I know people had issues with that, however we did not and DIBP told us there was no file limit for partner visas. 

Fingers crossed all the glitches are fixed sooner rather than later because online really does have the potential to be great.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Actually, I believe having outstanding debts to the Australian Government is one of the few things that does make your application invalid and will stop processing then and there. Basically, the premise is that if you have the money to pay the partner visa fees, you should have been paying off the debt you owe the government first. But in my experience it's things like tax bills, unpaid fines, things of that nature. I've never heard of medical debt standing in the way. I'm hoping it doesn't.  Even though it's a public hospital, I'm not sure it counts as a Government department for these kinds of purposes.


The public interest criteria are to be satisfied at time of decision. Having an outstanding debt to the Commonwealth should not prevent you from making a valid application.

_4004
The applicant does not have outstanding debts to the Commonwealth unless the Minister is satisfied that appropriate arrangements have been made for payment._


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Awesome! I stand corrected! That's good news for you, kangaroogirl!  Maybe your other email with your BVA just got lost somehow...


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you all. Well, I have not slept well and we've both been really depressed and worried all day. Hopefully they will help us out tomorrow.


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> Awesome! I stand corrected! That's good news for you, kangaroogirl!  Maybe your other email with your BVA just got lost somehow...


I hope so...... Fingers crossed.


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok, this is a stupid question which I'm sure you've already considered but have you checked your junk mail folder? Could it be possible that your email spam filter sent the second email to your junk/spam folder? 

I'm sure you've already looked, but just thought I would throw that out there because things like that have happened to me on more than one occasion 

P.S I just asked hubby and he thinks that his bridging visa did come as a separate email and not attached to the first email, which is what I thought I remembered. Sounds more and more like the email got lost somewhere, especially since you can upload documents for your application - which would indicate that it's gone through.


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

I got 4 documents attached from my agent once my application was in
1) HAP ID medical document
2) Payment receipt
3) 2 page Visa Application Summary
4) 6 page "Acknowledgement Valid Application Received" - this is the one that had my bridging visa attached


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Valentine1981 said:


> I got 4 documents attached from my agent once my application was in
> 1) HAP ID medical document
> 2) Payment receipt
> 3) 2 page Visa Application Summary
> 4) 6 page "Acknowledgement Valid Application Received" - this is the one that had my bridging visa attached


Yes, that's what I thought we got, but hubby is saying he got a separate email with the bridging visa....but he's got a terrible memory - unless it involves sex or food, his mind is like a sieve, so I'm gonna go with what I remember


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

No it's not in junk unfortunately. See you guys got an acknowledgement letter saying it was a valid application and mine says it has not yet been assessed as valid. 

I don't know. I just gotta hope they can fix it tomorrow.


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm sure things will be fine. The last glitch got sorted easily enough. I am sure this one will too  just try and he some sleep tonight.


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Valentine1981 said:


> I'm sure things will be fine. The last glitch got sorted easily enough. I am sure this one will too  just try and he some sleep tonight.


Thank you... I will try... Not looking good though.


----------



## abby603 (Nov 9, 2012)

I got my acknowledgement letter immediately in a separate email when I applied (and before the sponsor part was submitted). However, my acknowledgement letter also said that they hadn't assessed the validity of the application yet:

"The department has not yet assessed the validity of the application made by the applicant(s) listed above. The department will contact you if it assesses the application made by any of the above applicant(s) is invalid."

My visa was a "simple one" (PMV to Partner) and there were no special circumstances (like debt to the government) so not getting the bridging visa right away really might just have been a fluke in the system.

Hopefully they'll be able to help you today, don't despair just yet


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

abby603 said:


> I got my acknowledgement letter immediately in a separate email when I applied (and before the sponsor part was submitted). However, my acknowledgement letter also said that they hadn't assessed the validity of the application yet:
> 
> "The department has not yet assessed the validity of the application made by the applicant(s) listed above. The department will contact you if it assesses the application made by any of the above applicant(s) is invalid."
> 
> ...


How soon after did you get the BVA?


----------



## abby603 (Nov 9, 2012)

I got it exactly at the same time as the ack email


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks abby


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

OK update after visit to immigration this morning. 

Apparently as long as you receive an acknowledgement letter then it means you'll get a bridging visa. Even though my acknowledgement letter says my application has yet to be assessed as valid, the guy at immigration looked at it and said yep it's a valid application. 

He said we shouldn't have ticked yes for government debt just for the hospital bill, but he said that is something that would be looked at by the assessment people and they might call us to clarify. 

He also said after he went and made some calls that there had been a computer system crash over the weekend in Brisbane office and that some applications hadn't received their bridging visa letters yet. He said we should get it later today or tomorrow, and not to worry as he's definitely eligible for a bridging visa. Phewwwww what a relief! The guy was the same one we talked to last week and he was so lovely. 

I actually started crying when he said yes it was valid and we would get a bridging visa. That's how stressed I've been over it! 

Thanks everyone for posting in here and giving your kind words of support the last few days. I will update when we get that letter........


----------



## danegirl (Sep 15, 2013)

Ahh I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

Yay! Go treat yourself to a nice big glass of wine hehe  xx


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks Dane Girl!! So you and I both lodged on Saturday, right? Do you guys have your medicals and history checks done yet, and what city are you going through? Will be interesting to track the progress of both applications lodged on same day!


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Engaus said:


> Yay! Go treat yourself to a nice big glass of wine hehe  xx


I'll make that 3!


----------



## danegirl (Sep 15, 2013)

kangaroogirl said:


> Thanks Dane Girl!! So you and I both lodged on Saturday, right? Do you guys have your medicals and history checks done yet, and what city are you going through? Will be interesting to track the progress of both applications lodged on same day!


We lodged Sunday (close enough for comparison though!) and we live in Brisbane as well so I assume it'll be looked at in the Brisbane processing centre. Medical done and police checks submitted at the time of application


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Yay! It sounded like it had to be a simple computer glitch since you'd done everything correctly. I'm glad you now have good news and hopefully the BVA will arrive soon so you can truly relax and take a few deep breaths.


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

danegirl said:


> We lodged Sunday (close enough for comparison though!) and we live in Brisbane as well so I assume it'll be looked at in the Brisbane processing centre. Medical done and police checks submitted at the time of application


Oh well our medicals aren't complete yet and also have to wait on US police checks. Yeh I'm sure any submitted over a weekend pretty much count as same day.


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

maggie-may24 said:


> Yay! It sounded like it had to be a simple computer glitch since you'd done everything correctly. I'm glad you now have good news and hopefully the BVA will arrive soon so you can truly relax and take a few deep breaths.


Hopefully!!


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Bridging visa received! Huge happy dance!!!!!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Yay, congratulations!!


----------



## Star Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

Yay! This is the first time I've managed to log on here today and the first thing I checked was this thread! So, so happy that it's good news! I knew it would be but I can only imagine your relief xxxx


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Star Hunter said:


> Yay! This is the first time I've managed to log on here today and the first thing I checked was this thread! So, so happy that it's good news! I knew it would be but I can only imagine your relief xxxx


Thank you Star, so lovely to know you were thinking of us! HUGE RELIEF!!!


----------

